# Roan & Pinto/Paint ?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

What has that stallion done to warrant breeding to him? 

What has your mare done?

Have they BOTH been tested for genetic disorders? Including OLWS!

Are they both registered?

WHY do you want to breed?

Are you prepared to lose your mare if things go wrong?

What is it about that stud that makes you want to breed your mare to him? That's not a good conformation picture...but quite frankly, he is not attractive. He's scrawny and fine boned. I'm sure there are more faults but cannot see them.

Are you breeding for color? Because that's the only thing you mention in this thread. Breeding for color is not appropriate.

When breeding you take the BEST and breed to the BEST and hope to get something good. Breeding is a crap shoot and there are never any guarantees. There are too many mediocre horses in this world. Don't be another person to add to that population. Too many horses are getting neglected, need to be rescued, and being sent to the killpen.

Sorry to burst your bubble and be a downer, but it's the sad truth of the world.

Buy a foal if you want the baby experience...don't breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iHugZombies (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow. Excuse me but that had nothing to do with my post. It is none of your business why I want to breed MY mare. I can breed my horse every year for the next ten years if I want too not that I am but it has nothing to do with you. And the only reason I am even making this thread is for color so why mention anything else. Hence the reason it is in "Horse Colors and Genetics".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> What has that stallion done to warrant breeding to him?
> 
> What has your mare done?
> 
> ...


:clap::clap:


Anytime breeding is brought up on this forum these questions will be asked. If you didn't want to hear them don't ask breeding related questions.


----------



## iHugZombies (Feb 18, 2014)

I understand that but half of her post had nothing to do with my thread. I do not have to explain every single thing about each horse. I haven't decided to breed I was just asking opinions on breeding a Roan and paint. Out of curiosity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Is either animal registered?


----------



## iHugZombies (Feb 18, 2014)

And to be honest her post came off extremely rude. Saying too many horses are neglected and such. I already know that and have donated to several horse sanctuary's. If I want to breed my mare it shouldn't matter to anyone else. 


All I want is an opinion on the color combination thats it. -.-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iHugZombies (Feb 18, 2014)

No, both are full blooded Tennessee Walkers. My mare could be registered I just never felt the need unless I was to breed her or something that needed it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

iHugZombies said:


> And to be honest her post came off extremely rude. Saying too many horses are neglected and such. I already know that and have donated to several horse sanctuary's. If I want to breed my mare it shouldn't matter to anyone else.
> 
> 
> All I want is an opinion on the color combination thats it. -.-
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My question about registration or not will make a different answer as part of it has to do with registration requirements.


----------



## iHugZombies (Feb 18, 2014)

Actually the stud probably is I just never asked his owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Red, red tobiano, red roan, red tobiano roan, bay/brown, bay/brown tobiano, bay/brown roan, bay/brown tobiano roan, black, black tobiano, blue roan, blue roan tobiano. Basic colors. Add in "overo" type genes and more possibilities. Answers can change knowing if a horse is heterozygous or homozygous for something. 

In other words a total crap shoot color wise.

Eta - do you even have permission from the stud owner to be posting him?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

iHugZombies said:


> No, both are full blooded Tennessee Walkers. My mare could be registered I just never felt the need unless I was to breed her or something that needed it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok, that takes the registration issues off the table. 

Before I did the cross, I'd pull tail hair from him and from her and do some color testing to find out if either is homozygous for any of their color traits. That will help you narrow down some choices. Right now, Blue Roan plus Chestnut Tobiano could be a solid roan, tobi roan, blue, black or bay, I think and could just be a solid without a bunch of white. I'm sure I've way over simplified the issue, but that's my best guesses with only the pics to go by.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

^^^ not a good photo for judging color, but the mare looks bay to me. Doesn't really change the possibilities though... Pretty much a total crap shoot on the color and the pattern that the foal will be.


----------



## iHugZombies (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay thank you. And I will probably not be breeding anytime soon it was mostly curiosity. If I was serious about it I would then go through with all the testing And get check ups and such. But i was mostly just wondering. And yea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Moderator's note:

please remember that this is the breeding section, with emphasis on color and genetics. it's perfectly ok for a member to pose a theoretical question about possible color outcomes without needing a broader response as to the ethics of breeding.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> Eta - do you even have permission from the stud owner to be posting him?


Please read Rule # 8 http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/horse-forum-rules-354/

.


----------

